# How far do you cycle each day on tour?



## Ben M (23 Jun 2009)

As you may know from previous threads, me and two friends are cycling from Bristol to Strasbourg, unsupported. That's around 700 miles of cycling.

I'm just a bit curious about how many miles other people do on their tours.

How many miles per day? For how many days without a day off?
How many hours per day (/ average speed whilst cycling)

Our current plan is Bristol to Harwich (~200 miles) in the first 3 days. 
Day rest on the ferry. 
7 days Holland to Strasbourg, 69 miles a day.

I think that our targets are pretty realistic. I'm just wondering what sort of distances y'all do.


----------



## Bodhbh (23 Jun 2009)

Last year I went from the Hook to Karlsruhe, just across the border from Strasbourg, so not so different a route - I think it worked out about 450 miles on Google Maps, but turned out to be approx 600 on the clock. Took me 10 days with 1 rest day in Trier. So it's not so far off what you plan, however I do wish I'd had time for another rest day or 2 or some more flexibility in the route. Then again, sometimes you need a goal to keep you going, it's all good.

Think my ave speed must have been around 10mph. My hardest, and hillest day was 95miles on the last day and took about 11hrs, with maybe a couple fo hours stops so not far off for the worst figure.


----------



## Ben M (23 Jun 2009)

Bodhbh said:


> Last year I went from the Hook to Karlsruhe, just across the border from Strasbourg, so not so different a route - I think it worked out about 450 miles on Google Maps, but turned out to be approx 600 on the clock. Took me 10 days with 1 rest day in Trier. So it's not so far off what you plan, however I do wish I'd had time for another rest day or 2 or some more flexibility in the route. Then again, sometimes you need a goal to keep you going, it's all good.
> 
> Think my ave speed must have been around 10mph. My hardest, and hillest day was 95miles on the last day and took about 11hrs, with maybe a couple fo hours stops so not far off for the worst figure.




it was Google maps that I was using for those distances... So it looks like our trip is a bit longer than we thought!

The other question that I forgot to ask is concerning maps.

The countries that we are cycling are:
UK
Holland
Belgium
Luxembourg
Germany
France

What type of map(s) should we buy?/ where from? Should we buy them all before we leave? or get some out there? obviously if they are cheap then we can just throw them away if we're short on space.


----------



## Bodhbh (23 Jun 2009)

Ben M said:


> it was Google maps that I was using for those distances... So it looks like our trip is a bit longer than we thought!


Yes, was what I found, leave some margin of error there unless you're really gonna plan everything perfect, which I didn't really do. I think I swung a bit far East at the start and a bit far West near the end, making it more of an 'S' shape journey. Plus maybe cycle paths I hit upon in Germany did not always follow the most direct route. I got the maps at tourist offices/petrol stations when I arrived, but no reason you can't get the Michellin ones off Amazon or whatever.


----------



## Dave Davenport (23 Jun 2009)

That's a fairly high'ish daily average if you're carrying full camping kit, though should be fine if you're reasonably fit. If you're using hotels and keep it lightweight it sounds about right. 
I use Michelin 'regional' maps, a fiver each and cover a good area but with just enough detail for cycling.


----------



## Comatosed (23 Jun 2009)

I usually cycle a chilled out 20-45 miles per day when touring, that's in Scotland with quite a lot of weight though.


----------



## Ben M (23 Jun 2009)

Dave Davenport said:


> That's a fairly high'ish daily average if you're carrying full camping kit, though should be fine if you're reasonably fit. If you're using hotels and keep it lightweight it sounds about right.
> I use Michelin 'regional' maps, a fiver each and cover a good area but with just enough detail for cycling.



We're taking camping stuff, but no cooking stuff.

I'll look into those maps.


----------



## Tim Bennet. (23 Jun 2009)

100 km a day can be done fully loaded without dominating your day. There's time to look around and visit places. If you get behind you can put in a long day and catch up.

100 miles a day requires a certain amount of focus. Riding has to be your primary function, but there is time for picnics, quick-ish visits etc.

200 km per day is your day.


----------



## Ben M (23 Jun 2009)

Well riding is the aim, we're not really bothered about the sight seeing aspect.


----------



## jack the lad (23 Jun 2009)

You could try working it out by time spent riding rather than distance. When I did LEJoG we put in a 'working day'. Around 8 hours from setting off to knocking off for the day. How far we travelled on any particular day depended on terrain, wind, how good the beer was at the lunch stop, other distractions and mood. We actually cycled more than we thought we would and finished early, averaging about 80 miles a day, but it varied a lot.


----------



## Ben M (23 Jun 2009)

With the time aspect, we don't really want to ride at the hottest part of the day. So were thinking of something like:

9-12 riding
12-2 lunch and nap
2-5 riding and time to find a campsite

obviously that'll vary depending on where we can find to eat/ sleep, how hot it is, and how good a pace we've been making


----------



## Tim Bennet. (23 Jun 2009)

I would plan for the 100km per day then.


----------



## Comatosed (23 Jun 2009)

Ben M said:


> With the time aspect, we don't really want to ride at the hottest part of the day. So were thinking of something like:
> 
> 9-12 riding
> 12-2 lunch and nap
> ...



A good 2 hour lunch break will definatly break the riding up and you'll get more distance covered over the day, that's what I usually find anyway.


----------



## Randochap (23 Jun 2009)

100km a day is a nice round figure for loaded touring. I usually do that in the mountains. Occasionally do 100 miles on the flat.

Take a day off per week. Try to make that coincide with interesting place. Be flexible in that regard.

It is touring, after all.


----------



## rich p (23 Jun 2009)

2 hours for lunch would be too long for me. Me and Mrs rich p average 50m a day and stop for a few breaks but I prefer to arrive at the camp a bit earlier to shop, drink and relax. If you get to the camps too late and find that it closed last year then there is less time for contingencies. Everyone has a different approach however but 100k for you lot sounds ok.


----------



## skmc1955 (23 Jun 2009)

been racking my brain to no avail, what,s e2e? hang on just had a brainwave, is it end to end?


----------



## Over The Hill (23 Jun 2009)

I think terrain is more the key than miles. 100 miles flat is easy but 50 on hills could be a problem. 

Michelin maps seem to put the little arrows > or >> or even >>> on hills (arrow points up hill) which we found a great help when planning routs, but this does not tell you how long the hill is just if it is over a % of steepness as some point in it.


----------



## rich p (24 Jun 2009)

Over The Hill said:


> I think terrain is more the key than miles. 100 miles flat is easy but 50 on hills could be a problem.
> 
> Michelin maps seem to put the little arrows > or >> or even >>> on hills (arrow points up hill) which we found a great help when planning routs, but this does not tell you how long the hill is just if it is over a % of steepness as some point in it.



The arrows are also fairly arbitrary and a nearby hill just as steep may not be indicated.


----------



## Dayvo (24 Jun 2009)

The one big tour I´ve done (Southern Sweden to Gibraltar - 4,000+ km) took six weeks of cycling with six rest days. We normally rode between 80-120 km a day, depending on terrain, weather, form, targets, etc.

Remember though, it´s the journey that counts, not just arriving at the finish as quickly as possible. 

Have fun!


----------



## RoyE (30 Jun 2010)

Three of us will be doing Paris to Venice in September. If we can trust the maps, that's around 1450km (about 900m) in 14 days, so 100km or so, around 70 miles a day, but with no rest days. We'll be carrying lightweight tents but no cooking gear.

I think we might be craving a rest day and a comfy bed at some point but we have been training - sort of! 

70m a day, loaded, is quite a challenge, but doable. Seeing what the rest of you have done or are planning at least tells me that :-)

~Roy


----------



## Dave Davenport (30 Jun 2010)

RoyE said:


> Three of us will be doing Paris to Venice in September. If we can trust the maps, that's around 1450km (about 900m) in 14 days, so 100km or so, around 70 miles a day, but with no rest days. We'll be carrying lightweight tents but no cooking gear.
> 
> I think we might be craving a rest day and a comfy bed at some point but we have been training - sort of!
> 
> ...



If you're camping you may as well take a lightweight stove and pan, will hardly be anymore weight and even if you just use it for hot drinks it would be worth it IMO.


----------



## RoyE (30 Jun 2010)

*Hills*



Over The Hill said:


> I think terrain is more the key than miles. 100 miles flat is easy but 50 on hills could be a problem.
> 
> Michelin maps seem to put the little arrows > or >> or even >>> on hills (arrow points up hill) which we found a great help when planning routs, but this does not tell you how long the hill is just if it is over a % of steepness as some point in it.



There is a website (probably several) where you can see and print off profiles of major climbs, colour-coded for steepness (in %). When I find it, I'll post a link!

~Roy


----------



## Brains (30 Jun 2010)

Loaded camping touring I work on 250 miles a week, that is with a day or two off the chance to see a few things and time for the things that slow you down such as illness, mechanical issues, hills, weather, nice places, free beer, etc


----------



## Ben M (30 Jun 2010)

Holy thread revival Batman! It's almost a year since we did our tour:

https://www.cyclechat.net/


----------



## doog (30 Jun 2010)

Hi Ben

Im just looking at your photos of that tour and it looks epic. I noticed you all carried your stuff on rear panniers /rack only. I did similar on a 3 day tour of Somerset / Dorset and a previous trip to Wilts but now feel I could do with sharing the load with the front.

Really couldnt get used to the handling with all the weight on the back

I also suffered a broken rear spoke which wrecked the rear wheel (Cyclocross wheel so not weak!!) 

Do you feel the same or were you all happy with that load on the back!


----------



## Ben M (30 Jun 2010)

I found having the load on the back of bike completely fine. When I was back and unladen I found that to be weird and twitchy! 

As for using front panniers instead... I think that they are likely to have a larger negative impact on handling than having lots of weight over the rear, but I can't say I have tried it.


----------



## hubbike (30 Jun 2010)

get up when you want. cycle till it gets dark. or longer if you have lights.
100km or so.


----------



## Arch (1 Jul 2010)

Ben M said:


> I found having the load on the back of bike completely fine. When I was back and unladen I found that to be weird and twitchy!
> 
> As for using front panniers instead... I think that they are likely to have a larger negative impact on handling than having lots of weight over the rear, but I can't say I have tried it.



I've not used them myself, but I've heard reports that if a bike is designed for them (IE a proper tourer), then it handles better with the weight spread out - Helen found this on her Galaxy before she went to Canada.

With regard to distance, I suppose it's all personal. I'm just back from 2 weeks of averaging 50 miles a day, in a group of 8 recumbents. Our average speed was only 8-10 mph, so add in morning and afternoon cafe stops, and lunch and that 50 took all day. And there were still times I'd like to have had more time to look around a place - but then I am into seeing the sights, as much as cycling. The idea of 60-70 miles everyday seems more like hard work than a holiday...


----------



## Tim Bennet. (1 Jul 2010)

> As for using front panniers instead... I think that they are likely to have a larger negative impact on handling than having lots of weight over the rear, but I can't say I have tried it.


Adding front panniers dramatically improves touring bike handling. The worst places for weight are on top of the rear rack and in handlebar bag. As long as you have the willpower to restrict what you take (or only buy moderate sized panniers), distributing the weight out fore and aft and then restricting what's on top of the rack and in the bar bag, will give the most stable ride.


----------



## Ticktockmy (1 Jul 2010)

Ben M said:


> Well riding is the aim, we're not really bothered about the sight seeing aspect.


You cannot help but sight see , and a few UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU and RRRRRRRRRR, will slow you down for sure. and a Pic here and a pic there, will do likewise, so best to plan for it. Guess best to plan for 50-60 miles a day, then anymore is a bonus.


----------



## bobbiezak (3 Jul 2010)

We cycled from Blackpool Tower to the Eiffel Tower 2 years ago cycling most days 75 miles or so and on 2 days just over 100 miles We were on the road by 07:30 every day and at our overnight stops by late afternoon. We travelled lightly as we stayed in lodges & hostels Our rest day was crossing Dover-Calais and only cycling 35 miles that day. It is all in the training how far you can cycle. I used the 2 Bank Holidays in May to test myself with 3 days cycling, 60, 70, & 80 miles each day on both occasions. We left on Sat. morning 09:30 & were under the Eiffel Tower the following Sat. at 13:00 In total our route was 590 miles


----------



## Arch (3 Jul 2010)

bobbiezak said:


> We cycled from Blackpool Tower to the Eiffel Tower 2 years ago cycling most days 75 miles or so and on 2 days just over 100 miles We were on the road by 07:30 every day and at our overnight stops by late afternoon. We travelled lightly as we stayed in lodges & hostels Our rest day was crossing Dover-Calais and only cycling 35 miles that day. It is all in the training how far you can cycle. I used the 2 Bank Holidays in May to test myself with 3 days cycling, 60, 70, & 80 miles each day on both occasions. We left on Sat. morning 09:30 & were under the Eiffel Tower the following Sat. at 13:00 In total our route was 590 miles



I think it comes down to defintion. For me, that isn't touring. It's.. I dunno what really, long distance cycling, self organised audax, expedition maybe, but that implies a bit more roughing it and exploration. I'm impressed, but it's not my idea of a holiday...


----------



## Fiona N (5 Jul 2010)

I'm a minimalist when it comes to planning - I tend to have a start point and an end point and everything in between depends on the day. This means mileages tend to be high if the cycling and weather are good. I'm not much of a sight-seeing tourist and happily pass by all the famous landmarks (I am known amongst my cycling friends for having neglected to look in on Ayers Rock/Ulhuru whilst cycling from Darwin to Adelaide - I spotted all the tourist coaches turning into the access road and decided it didn't look like a good idea and carried straight on...) whereas unexpected places are much more interesting. 

Last summer touring in Germany, I was heading for Heidelberg and planning a rest day there. But the previous day was a stop 'n' start day - needed to find a bike shop with the bike route maps, then got a puncture, then got chatting over lunch, then another puncture so I called it a day in a small city called Speyer just across the river from Heidelberg and about 20km short of it. Well Speyer is glorious - it was a lovely hot summer evening, I found a great little hotel and an open-air restaurant located in a small square behind the Rathaus (Town Hall) - usually it's in the Rathaus cellar but comes into the light in the summer and had a look around the magnificent Cathedral - the Dom - with the resting place of German Kings from the middle ages. Heidelberg when I got there next day was OK but crawling with hoards of tourists, and expensive, and I wished I'd stayed in Speyer. 

So all that to say, my mileage varies - 200km a day isn't out of bounds but days of 20km occur too. But I don't do camping tours anymore so the bike/trike is never heavily laden.


----------



## CopperBrompton (5 Jul 2010)

I'm with Arch, and take all day to do 50 miles with a leisurely start and a couple of equally leisurely stops en-route. To me, it's a holiday, so the idea of getting up at 6am or military-style stops holds no appeal whatsoever!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Jul 2010)

I've literally just got back from my first tour with my husband - we covered 1,124km in 13 days with camping equipment and stove etc. Don't know what it weighed, but it fitted into 2 rear panniers and a 30L rack-pack that clips onto the rear panniers. Tent & sleeping bag were in the rack-pack, along with waterproofs and lunch. (We are on mountain bikes, not tourers). We didn't use the front panniers that we had purchased for my husband's bike, there was no need and not enough equipment to put in to them.

We found that 80-110km was what we normally did, leaving the campsites around 9am each morning - not planned, it just worked out that way, we had no expectations and night stops were arranged around lunchtime depending on how we felt. We fell intoa routine of stopping around 11 am for a break and 12:30-1:30pm for a lunch, again around 3pm for another break. Sometimes we were camped by 4pm, 2 nights we had evening meal and carried on to the campsite arriving around 8 or 9pm. 
We didn't have a rest day, but there was one day where the weather conditions/wind (very strong head wind) was knocking me off my bike, so we quit at 2pm, so effectively gave us a 1/2 day off.

We used the ferry home as a rest day and although tired, would happily do it again and are already planning a week's trip for October.

I found that 110km was more than enough for me (I'm a severe asthmatic), but 80km was easily obtained.


----------



## Arch (8 Jul 2010)

That sounds ideal - do I assume correctly France?

We had pretty much the same pattern - set off by 9am, mid morning coffee and buns (and shopping for lunch stuff), picnic lunch, mid afternoon coffee, arrive at each hotel (all our stops were prebooked for the fortnight) about 5-6ish pm. Plenty of time to shower, and congregate for a beer before dinner. Averaging about 50 miles a day, longest was 74.

We didn't have the camping kit to carry, but our trikes are heavier than bikes.

When (I'm not saying if any more) I go off and explore Europe with a tent one summer (just need to save up a bit), I think 50 will be an ideal daily target - but with the freedom to do much less if I find a nice place to look round.


----------



## psmiffy (8 Jul 2010)

Prior to my tour last year I tended to average about 100km a day - that was generally my budget if I was going to appear at my desk on time - however last year I did not have a desk to return to so pretty soon I just cycled what I felt like - an average of about 80km a day

I had always wondered if I did not have the incentive to get back to work if the drive to keep cycling would continue - It did - I probably did not take enough rest days


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Jul 2010)

Arch said:


> That sounds ideal - do I assume correctly France?
> .



No, we have just come back from (mainland) Denmark.

Started on the West Coast route which though it was relatively flat was gravel and sand for a lot of the way with a strong head wind, then came back down the spine of Denmark via the old milatary road which covers Denmark's hills. They are not long steep hills, but they are short and sharp and on sand/gravel which made it difficult going at points and I would not like to have been doing them on road tyres with or without a load. There was a lot of sudden downs and sudden ups - but a good place for a someone like myself starting out in touring.


----------



## palinurus (8 Jul 2010)

I do around 70-90 miles a day usually, but slowly. What with stops included I average about 10 mph. Usually ride from about 8-9 am until early evening but sometimes keep going if sunset is late.


----------



## HJ (8 Jul 2010)

I would usually look to doing 80 - 100 Km a day, which give plenty of time to look around and enjoy the ride. I don't see touring as a form of racing, mostly...


----------



## Turdus philomelos (8 Jul 2010)

Dont go by the milage of route finder sites, just back from a tour round Holland, only 300 miles, and each stage was out by at least 8-10 miles longer and after a long day in the saddle, thats a killer.


----------



## Arch (8 Jul 2010)

aramok said:


> No, we have just come back from (mainland) Denmark.
> 
> Started on the West Coast route which though it was relatively flat was gravel and sand for a lot of the way with a strong head wind, then came back down the spine of Denmark via the old milatary road which covers Denmark's hills. They are not long steep hills, but they are short and sharp and on sand/gravel which made it difficult going at points and I would not like to have been doing them on road tyres with or without a load. There was a lot of sudden downs and sudden ups - but a good place for a someone like myself starting out in touring.



Ah, cool! Denmark is on my to-do list - I fancy riding across, west to east, island hopping.

Only been to Copenhagen, as a foot tourist, but it seemed like heaven!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Jul 2010)

Was great fun, though at times a little daunting - have not quite got the hang of cars/lorries stopping on/in the middle of a roundabout to let me across the road on a cycle lane - I was more than happy to have a breather whilst they went past . Then there was the car towing a caravan that stopped in the middle of a junction leaving a main road becuase he had seen my husband go off to the cycle land in front of me, and I had stopped to check left before I went, and knew there was a vehicle, so had dismounted - so stops right in the middle of a busy junction with caravan sticking way out and I'm in the wrong gear to set off 

The one issue with the island hopping, is that you can't cycle across the bridges between main islands - you have to put your bike on the train - which is one of the reasons we cycles clockwise around Jutland - the mainland part of DK, but otherwise - great country for cycling in - if you can see the small cycle signs (saying turn left) that are after your junction on the left that you have just cycled passed way too quickly to be able to stop..


----------



## Arch (8 Jul 2010)

aramok said:


> Was great fun, though at times a little daunting - have not quite got the hang of cars/lorries stopping on/in the middle of a roundabout to let me across the road on a cycle lane



I had that problem on my recent first trip to Germany - I was busy trying to remember which way to look first to cross the road, and the cars just stopped, while I dithered!

Pity about the island bridges though - I hadn't got as far as actually researching it. Maybe I'll just include it in my grand Northern Europe Tour one day.


----------



## dragon72 (10 Jul 2010)

Here's an interesting blog post where they've worked out a mathematical formula for calculating tour times and distances based on what you typically ride in a day:
http://www.pedalpoweredfamily.com/2...d-duration-of-our-long-distance-bicycle-tour/

I got it from a tweet by Friedel of travellingtwo.com fame. Thanks Friedel.


----------



## Randochap (13 Jul 2010)

For me, with a fully-loaded (w/ camping gear) bike 60 miles (100km) is a comfortable day.

Having said that, you shouldn't set arbitrary distance measurements; there's a lot more to cycle touring than that. What is the terrain like? Here in British Columbia, there's not much flat ground and a lot more very steep, mountainous countryside. So touring, or any kind of cycling itinerary here, is planned accordingly.

You should also be ready to modify plans for places/events where you'd like to spend more time. After all, that's the best part of exploring by bike -- to be open to happenstance.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Jul 2010)

Randochap said:


> For me, with a fully-loaded (w/ camping gear) bike 60 miles (100km) is a comfortable day.
> 
> Having said that, you shouldn't set arbitrary distance measurements; there's a lot more to cycle touring than that. What is the terrain like? Here in British Columbia, there's not much flat ground and a lot more very steep, mountainous countryside. So touring, or any kind of cycling itinerary here, is planned accordingly.
> 
> You should also be ready to modify plans for places/events where you'd like to spend more time. After all, that's the best part of exploring by bike -- to be open to happenstance.



For us, we just cycled what we wanted to, when we wanted to. 
We had no set plans on where we wanted to be by a certain date (except for the ferry crossing home - and even that we had to ask someone what the day of the week was so we know how many days we had left). 

We fell into a system of cycling between 80-110km a day - it just happened (also loaded with camping gear - though we were surprised as to how much others carried compared to us). We had never been cycle touring before and the system just 'materialised' after 3 or 4 days.
We would decide where we were camping that night at our afternoon stop based on how we felt and what we wanted to do that day and what sites were available.
Locals we talked to found it odd that we could not say where we stayed last night (without the aid of a map), and that we did not know where we were staying that night. We found it great, freeing and relaxing and though we did not visit the tourist hotspots and go around the churches, galleries, museums etc, we both felt we had seen far more of the country than we would have done otherwise.


----------



## Tigerbiten (14 Jul 2010)

My knees are a bit knackered, so I try and limit myself as to how far I cycle in one day.
On my last tour of Scotland the plan was ~100 miles in 3 days.
As I got fitter on the trip, this increased a bit as I could cycle faster/further without getting tired.

I ended up averaging ~40 miles a day for the whole trip.
Longest day was ~67 miles, with a couple more in the +60 miles range, but in truth this was to far so I suffered a bit for the next few days.

My average speed was only ~8 mph over the whole trip.
But if it was a hilly day, this could drop to ~6 mph for the day.

Luck ..............


----------



## vernon (14 Jul 2010)

I do anything between 20 and 90 miles per day whixch is governed by who I meet, how much they have to say, the tourist attractions that I encounter, how interesting they are, how much wine I drink at lunchtime and how long my siesta is nopt to mention how motivated i feel, the hilliness of the terrain and the ambient temperature,

Generally the only certainties on my tours are the start and end points.

This summer's tour is an exception. I know that I will be staying at a campsite in Tinteniac in Brittany behind a restaurant that serves kangaroo steaks though I quite fancy the pollock this year.


----------



## Randochap (14 Jul 2010)

aramok said:


> For us, we just cycled what we wanted to, when we wanted to.
> We had no set plans on where we wanted to be by a certain date.



Definitely the best approach.


----------



## Ben M (19 Jul 2010)

Ironically enough I'm having a similar debate at the moment with my girlfriend. We're currently in the process of bidding on tandems on ebay and are considering a front rack or it for when we go touring. I think with the amount she is likely to pack it'll definitely be needed!


----------



## willem (20 Jul 2010)

See http://www.cyclingeurope.nl/rome/route/index/deel/1 for a relatively easy and very quiet route from Maastricht to Basel (and beyond). Is is the one taken by many Dutch cycletourists who ride to Rome. We have done it with the kids when they were younger. The text is in Dutch, but the maps are very clear, and there is now also a gps track. It is mostly easy, but dop not underestimate the Ardennes. Also, the north east of France is sometimes desperately short of campsites, or even shops and cafes. To get to Maastright, there is now the Dutch on line route planner for bikes: http://www.fietsersbond.net/fietsrouteplanner/fietsroutes-recreatieveplanner/ Again, the interface is only in Dutch (that will change), but I think you should be able to work it out.
From my experience, I think your distances are a bit too optimistic, and so are your daily averages.
Willem


----------



## Ben M (20 Jul 2010)

willem said:


> See http://www.cyclingeu...te/index/deel/1 for a relatively easy and very quiet route from Maastricht to Basel (and beyond). Is is the one taken by many Dutch cycletourists who ride to Rome. We have done it with the kids when they were younger. The text is in Dutch, but the maps are very clear, and there is now also a gps track. It is mostly easy, but dop not underestimate the Ardennes. Also, the north east of France is sometimes desperately short of campsites, or even shops and cafes. To get to Maastright, there is now the Dutch on line route planner for bikes: http://www.fietsersb...eatieveplanner/ Again, the interface is only in Dutch (that will change), but I think you should be able to work it out.
> From my experience, I think your distances are a bit too optimistic, and so are your daily averages.
> Willem



I take it that you didn't notice that the original post is over a year old? Thanks for the help though.


----------



## willem (20 Jul 2010)

Ben M said:


> I take it that you didn't notice that the original post is over a year old? Thanks for the help though.


----------



## willem (20 Jul 2010)

No, sorry. What did you do, and did you have a good time?
Willem


----------



## Ben M (20 Jul 2010)

Ben M said:


> Holy thread revival Batman! It's almost a year since we did our tour:
> 
> http://www.cyclechat...ead.php?t=44641






willem said:


> No, sorry. What did you do, and did you have a good time?
> Willem



No worries. We had a great time, and I wrote it up here:
https://www.cyclechat.net/

The change of forums seems to have messed up the formatting, but it's still readable.


----------

